# Cannot mount fat32 on extended partition



## cduret (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello,

I used to mount my fat32 partition with the  following line in /etc/fstab :


```
/dev/ada0s3s1    /mnt/E      msdosfs   rw,-m=777       0       0
```

It was working great on 10.3 but it does no work anymore since I have upgraded to 11.0

`@ gpart show ada0`

```
=>       63  312581745  ada0  MBR  (149G)
         63   82140282     1  freebsd  (39G)
   82140345   61432560     3  ebr  (29G)
  143572905  169008903     4  freebsd  [active]  (81G)
```

`@ gpart show ada0s3`

```
=>       0  61432560  ada0s3  EBR  (29G)
         0  61432560       1  fat32  (29G)
```

`@ file -s /dev/ada0s3`

```
/dev/ada0s3: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0xb, start-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), end-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), startsector 63, 61432497 sectors, extended partition table (last)
```

It is weird because the /dev/ada0s3s1 file does not exist anymore.

Did I forget something in the upgrade process?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2016)

cduret said:


> It is weird because the /dev/ada0s3s1 file does not exist anymore.


It never existed. You can't have a slice within a slice. You can create a logical slice within a physical slice but then it would be ada0s5.



> Slice numbers follow the device name, prefixed with an s, starting at 1. So “da0s1” is the first slice on the first SCSI drive. There can only be four physical slices on a disk, but there can be logical slices inside physical slices of the appropriate type. These extended slices are numbered starting at 5, so “ada0s5” is the first extended slice on the first SATA disk. These devices are used by file systems that expect to occupy a slice.



https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...k-organization.html#basics-concept-disk-model


----------



## cduret (Dec 29, 2016)

I did not change my /etc/fstab for several years


```
/dev/ada0s3s1    /mnt/E      msdosfs   rw,-m=777       0       0
```

Maybe it was wrong from beginning but I am pretty sure I had access to my partition.

Anyway since I upgraded to FreeBSD 11.0 I cannot mount it :

`@ sudoi mount -t msdosfs /dev/ada0s3 /mnt/E`

```
mount msdosfs: /dev/ada0s3: Invalid argument
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2016)

As I said, it should be ada0s5 if it's an extended partition (from a DOS point-of-view).


----------



## cduret (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok, everything fine now.

thank you very much


----------

